# LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

					In der Videoreihe "Frag PCGH" beantworten wir häufig gestellte Leserfragen. Dieses Mal beschäftigen wir uns mit der Unterstützung von Projekten, denn PC Games Hardware wird immer mal wieder als Sponsor für LAN-Partys, Casemod-Projekten oder Let's-Play-Kanälen angefragt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*


----------



## Mysterion (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Wenn für so einen Mist offenbar Kohle da ist, könnte man doch eher schauen, wie man offenbar vorhandene Überschüsse in Zukunft vermeidet.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*



Mysterion schrieb:


> Wenn für so einen Mist offenbar Kohle da ist, könnte man doch eher schauen, wie man offenbar vorhandene Überschüsse in Zukunft vermeidet.



Video gesehen? Text gelesen?


----------



## INU.ID (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Nur die Überschrift zu lesen reicht häufig einfach nicht aus, um einen sinnvollen Beitrag zu posten. ^^


----------



## Mysterion (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Video gesehen? Text gelesen?



Solche Beiträge sind pauschal absolut richtig, schaut man sich an, wem die PCGH (neben vielen anderen Zeitschriften) mittlerweile gehört. Das sieht man auch sehr schön an der Berichterstattung.


----------



## Norisk699 (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Zu einigen Postings fällt mir spontan das hier ein:

Der Postillon: Damit er gelesen wird: Journalisten packen kompletten Artikel kunftig direkt in die Uberschrift Berlin (dpo) - Eine Studie hat ergeben, dass 59 Prozent aller Konsumenten von Online-Nachrichten nur noch die Uberschrift lesen, nicht aber den dazugehorigen Artikeltext. Das fuhrt dazu, dass vor allem Online-Journalisten zunehmend unzufriedener werden, da ihre Arbeit auf die Schlagzeile reduziert wird und sich kaum jemand mehr die Muhe macht, den Inhalt zu lesen. Aus diesem Grunde empfiehlt der Deutsche Journalistenverband nun, den kompletten Artikel immer direkt in die Uberschrift zu packen. Nur so, hofft man, lernen die Menschen auch wieder, mehr zu lesen und die Arbeit von Journalisten richtig zu schatzen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*



Mysterion schrieb:


> PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Video gesehen? Text gelesen?
> ...


Danke, deswegen hab ich ihn ja auch geschrieben. 
P.S.: Find's gut, dass du es auch so siehst.


----------



## Mysterion (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke, deswegen hab ich ihn ja auch geschrieben.
> P.S.: Find's gut, dass du es auch so siehst.



Ich denke, wir haben uns verstanden.


----------



## 2Key (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Ich mag diese Art von Videos, ein Thema transparent und ehrlich zu beleuchten, fand ich auch bei den "Verkauft ihr alte Hardware?" Video top!
Da es im Video gesagt wurde: Zum Thema Augmented Reality Gaming (u.a. PokemonGo) würde ich mich wohl als "sogenannten" Experten anbieten, solltet ihr zB. Ingame Screenshots oder Fachwissen benötigen einfach melden 
Referenzen: 3,5 Jahre Erfahrung in dem Bereich, genaueres dann auf Anfrage
grüße


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*



Mysterion schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir haben uns verstanden.



Ich denke nach wie vor du hast dir ursprünglich nicht die Mühe gemacht den Artikel zu lesen oder das Video anzusehen.
Und anstatt das jetzt einfach zuzugeben oder gar zurück zu rudern wirfst du mit wirren Anschuldigungen um dich 
Kleiner Tipp: das lässt dich nicht besser aussehen


----------



## L0b012 (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Wie ihr habt als Unternehmen nichts zu verschenken oO

Aber ich will doch...
Und dann brauche ich noch UNBEDINGT...

Hmm, muss ich wohl doch selber arbeiten gehen für meinen Luxus den das Hobby eben in Anspruch nimmt...



Okay jetzt nochmal ernsthaft, gutes Video, gut durchleuchtet, offen, ehrlich und nett


----------



## D0pefish (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Glück, dass die Werbung im Video einen Mute-Button hat. Das ist doch schon mal was. 


Norisk699 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grunde empfiehlt der Deutsche Journalistenverband nun, den kompletten Artikel immer direkt in die Uberschrift zu packen.


Aber dann bitte auch im richtigen Kontext, seriös und glaubwürdig zum aussagekräftigen Artikel passend ohne Mainstream-Wertungen oder dahingehend suggerierend bzw. nur auf Klicks und Werbeblocker-Deaktivierung hin abzielend ala: "Halogenlampen sind ab heute verboten", anstatt Anfang August: "230 Volt-Halogenstrahler ab September nicht mehr im Handel erhältlich".   Auf der anderen Seite: Shit happens!, Erfahrung will gesammelt und gehütet werden.
Ich finde es ja gerade gut, dass PCGH zwar bekannt aber zumindest gefühlt eher eine "kleine Bude" ist, dazu mit besserem Niveau als die Seite ohne Hardware im Namen. Wenn die Mitarbeiter und ihre Familien am Hungertuch nagen müssten, die letzten T-Shits vergrauen oder man sich keine wunschgerechte Privathardware oder gute Haarpflegeprodukte organisieren könnte, wäre mir das auch nicht gaz recht. _Die_ könnten ja vielleicht an Sponsoren vermitteln, dachte ich noch aber im Video kommt eigentlich zwischen den Zeilen gut rüber, dass auch das nur Zeit kostende Spamweiterverteilung wäre, aber eben gleichwohl, wenn es zufällig aus Gelegenheit passt, nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Es wär doch schade, wenn hier überall zBsp. Samsung-, Microsoft- und Nvidia-Logos rumflattern. Jetzt lachen sicher einige, weil ich die Sache gerade mit Werbeblocker beleuchte und die Seuche wahrscheinlich schon überall zu sehen ist. Sry aber sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Leider reizt mich die Printausgabe nicht und ich würde sicher nur aus Zufall bei einer Sonderausgabe zugreifen aber ich habe über viele Jahre einen _riesen _Stapel Heft-CD's aus vergangenen Tagen durch die Zeit geschleppt, wo sehr oft etwas mit "PCG" und später "PCGH" draufstand. Die Hefte flogen idR. direkt in den Müll. *embarrassed*

Also: Bewerben sie sich *NICHT*! Die Antwort ist: *N E I N !*


----------



## Admiral_Zott (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Wann hast du dich eigentlich das letzte mal rasiert? Würde mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der es erschreckend findet das man ein Video dazu machen muss warum man nix sponsored ?


----------



## Gamer090 (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Finde es verständlich das PCGH hier nicht alle Projekte sponsern kann, leider gibt es immer wieder Projekte die gestoppt werden, weil der Erbauer der Aufwand oder die Kosten zu hoch sind.  Beim Hersteller kann man immer nachfragen und wenn man Glück hat sind sie so nett und spenden ein oder zwei Sachen  
Verlangen dafür aber das man Werbung für sie macht, also im Tagebuch für das Projekt oder dann im Artikel erwähnt das man die Produkte von ihnen hat


----------



## phila_delphia (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der es erschreckend findet das man ein Video dazu machen muss warum man nix sponsored ?



Ich wäre jetzt auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen ausgerechnet ein (Hardware)magazin zu fragen... Aber anscheinend.



Mysterion schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge sind pauschal absolut richtig,  schaut man sich an, wem die PCGH (neben vielen anderen Zeitschriften)  mittlerweile gehört. Das sieht man auch sehr schön an der  Berichterstattung.



Also ich hätte gerne eine Erklärung. Welche Beiträge sind pauschal absolut richtig?*

Grüße

phila

*Mir geht die Clickbaitgeschcihte manchmal auch auf die Nüsse, wenn die hundertste nichtssagenden Meldung zu BF1 kommt, aber wenn es um handfeste Hardwareberichterstattung geht oder wenn ich die ausführlichen Artikel von Herrn Kratsch lese (und erst recht nicht wenn ich am Monatsanfang das klasse Heft in den Händen halte) dann kann ich mich nicht pauschal über die Berichterstattung beschweren.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Die Überschrift klang jetzt eher nach einer neuen Aktion.


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

So what 
Damit sind wenigstens die Chancen höher dass es genau die Leute lesen die man erreichen will


----------



## Gergott (2. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Ich finde es auch gut so zu berichten und Stellung zu nehmen....

Aber ehrlich es wäre schon mega cool euch auf ner LAN zu haben ...


----------



## Mindfreak (3. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Warum hast du Haare im Gesicht? Warum im Freien? Du musst schon alles beantworten, wenn du das anfangs sagst. 

Zum Inhalt: 
Letztendlich gutes Video. Ist halt für die Anfragenden eine blöde Information, aber die ziehen sich das Geld bei PCGH halt auch nicht aus den Socken. 
Die müssen auch genau schauen, was geht und was eben nicht. Ich hoffe, das Video verbreite sich gut und ihr bekommt künftig weniger Anfragen dieser Art.


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Die Antworten gab es ab Sekunde 19 im Video...


----------



## Mindfreak (3. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Die Antworten gab es ab Sekunde 19 im Video...



Ich dachte, er geht darauf auch genauer ein im Verlauf des Videos. Waren 2 Universal-Antworten.


----------



## Erok (4. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Anfragen da wöchentlich bei PCGH eintreffen, damit sich Stephan genötigt fühlt,  hierzu ein Video online zu stellen.

Mal ehrlich Leute, es ist eben auch für PCGH-Redakteure eine Frage wirtschaftlich zu agieren. Nicht jeder kann und will sich eine Schere und einen Rasier-Apparat kaufen und unbenutzt im Schrank liegen lassen. 

Spass beiseite. Meine Antwort bezieht sich natürlich auf das Haupt-Thema. Aber ob sich durch dieses Video die Anfragen wirklich spürbar verringern werden ? 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2016)

*AW: LAN-Party, Let's-Play-Kanal & Co: PCGH als Sponsor für ein Projekt gewinnen?*

Denke das die Anfragen eher zunehmen werden mit noch viel "interessanten" Ideen, wetten?


----------

